# First fish of the year



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Went to one of my local farm ponds first cast with tube, fish on. Caught 4 in about an hour and a half. Finished with this one on a Rattle Trap. Not huge but big for me out of a small pond!, Should be a good year. Water was clear, air temp 69 degrees, tube and Rattle trap chrome.. Sorry for the cell pic.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

nice one! Good work!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

WOOT!!!!! Nice looking fish man. Gotta love pond fishin'


----------

